# Thunder Bunny/Neuspeed info...



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

From the April issue of European Car

_Quote, originally posted by *european car/april 07* »_A stock 2.5-liter VW engine produces a maximum of 150 bhp @ 5000 rpm and 170 ft-lb of torque @ 3750 rpm-not bad for an economy caR. But hardly impressive for a performance-oriented project. To rectifiy this, Neuspeed's stage one turbo upgrade kit has been attached. It consists of a new exhaust manifold, Garret GT28-series ball-bearing turbocharger, large injectors, a new mass flow airflow sensor, Neuspeed software, and a front mount intercooler. Neuspeed's 70mm stainless steel cat-back exhaust system puts thunder in this bunny, exuding an extremely un-rabbit-like growl from its twin 100mm tips at full throttle. The exhaust and turbo set-up produces boost levels of 6 to 7 psi and increases output to 225 bhp at a loftier 5200 rpm, and 260 ft-lb of peak torque at 3500 rpm. The engine is also equipped with Neuspeed's large-capacity baffled oil pan, which provides optimal flow and engine oil cooling while preventing starvation during high-g turns and heavy braking....
Engine Specs
2.5 liter in-line five, cast exhaust manifold, Garret GT2871RS turbo-cahrger, uprated fuel injectors, aluminum plumbing, silicon hoses, cold-air intake, front mount intercooler with cast aluminum end takes, high capacity oil pan, custom software, 70mm cat-back exhaust with twin 100mm tips



rule #1 (crappy home scanner pic...)


----------



## whitehare (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Thunder Bunny/Neuspeed info... (~kInG~)*

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Thunder Bunny/Neuspeed info... (~kInG~)*

is this kit available yet?? I need some boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Thunder Bunny/Neuspeed info... (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_is this kit available yet?? I need some boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not yet


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Thunder Bunny/Neuspeed info... (~kInG~)*

Didn't this car die?
They had it at SEMA with the hood closed because it didn't even work after the intial run...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Thunder Bunny/Neuspeed info... (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Didn't this car die?
They had it at SEMA with the hood closed because it didn't even work after the intial run...

there are runnig shots of the car in the article...


----------



## abqhudson (Jul 22, 2006)

There is no information.
There is no Neuspeed Turbo for a Rabbit.
Always two months away.
Big Science or BS for short.
Jim


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

not worth the head ache pay the few grand extra and get a gti then + 600-800 dollars for a chip and you'll have even more then 225


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

thanks, ive been wanting to read that article for a while.
nice scanner btw


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_not worth the head ache pay the few grand extra and get a gti then + 600-800 dollars for a chip and you'll have even more then 225

Aw crap, I bought the wrong car!


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

lol no never the wrong car. 5 bangers rule lol


----------



## 16v dubber (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*

rode in the thunder bunny today.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (16v dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v dubber* »_rode in the thunder bunny today.

Were you disappointed or just not in the mood to type? Please, fill us in


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

ummmmmmmmmmm? care to spread the love?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (16v dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v dubber* »_rode in the thunder bunny today.

Here is the info!!!!! >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...76925


----------

